# What the hell?



## WantItBad (Mar 2, 2005)

Dude at my gym told me today to jump start my lifts....i lift at 6am....that i should open a hydroxycut and snort it to wake me up.......sounds like a load of shit.......but i've watched him do it and it seems to work for him.....am i being a fucking idiot by even thinking it works.......I think so but what you guys got


----------



## LAM (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't listen to one thing that guys says, he's obviously retarded


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2005)

Snort Hydroxycut?

When i want a real pickmeup preworkout, i smoke rocks  


(the guy's a fuckin' idiot)


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 2, 2005)

Now, thats funny as heck...That guy is a major freaking tool!!! I hear that inhaling Pam is really good for mental focus!lol


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats what i figured but who knows sometimes....sorry for the stupidity


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2005)

Geez, you gotta really WantITBad to even contemplate that shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

don't do it, thats stupid. back in my wilder days, I once cut up an adderall and a ripped fuel with ephedra, and railed them. Talk about burning!! It wasn't the smartest thing ive ever done.


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 2, 2005)

The guy is an idiot, so the that means he will be fun to fuck with...  Next time you see him, thank him for the tip about snorting Hydroxycut. Then tell him you put some in a pipe and smoked it and it was even better.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell him to snort a dog turd.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 2, 2005)

He's an idiot, don't listen to him.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 2, 2005)

tell him to take his cell-tech rectally.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

or maybe he could be just fucking with you....when my family lived in germany, my sister had this crazy friend in school who just experimented with everything and was really naive....she wanted to try coccain but of course my sister and her other friends werent that stupid, so they took writing shawk from the class room (i dont know how to spell it right) and grinded it up to make it look like a white powder (caccaine) they gave it to her and half hour later she was soooo "high" she was all over the place, when they told her that they were fucking with her she was so pissed she didnt talk to them for day..hehe, that was funny..


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell him you've been trying it, but it works much better if you snort more than 6 of them.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> or maybe he could be just fucking with you....when my family lived in germany, my sister had this crazy friend in school who just experimented with everything and was really naive....she wanted to try coccain but of course my sister and her other friends werent that stupid, so they took writing shawk from the class room (i dont know how to spell it right) and grinded it up to make it look like a white powder (caccaine) they gave it to her and half hour later she was soooo "high" she was all over the place, when they told her that they were fucking with her she was so pissed she didnt talk to them for day..hehe, that was funny..


ha, i did the same thing once. My buddy wanted to try heroin, so I told him I got him a primo rock, and he took it to the vein. Boy was he mad when I told him it was draino.


----------

